# Rock Sliders



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone use, install or have any feedback on these?

The ad:

*07 and newer Brute Force Rock Sliderzz, will fit the 650-750 models. These things are made out of .120 wall thickness steel, and are powder coated with a black wrinkle finish for durability. No modifications are necessary, original mounting bolts are reused. these Rock Sliderzz will enhance the strength of the floor boards.*
























Found them on E-bay, but buddy wants $45.00 to ship them to me, and that's not going to happen.

$55.00 for the actual part/kit which does not seem bad.

Thought they might be nice, since I've broke both side footrests in the last month.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ yeah thats where he's making the rest of his $$$... Off shipping I hate when people do that. It's dirty if you ask me. If you want to make $75 then say $75 and shipping is $25. Not $55 for the part and $45 for shipping. And I think I could still ship that for less than $25. You could probably just make your own, all you would need is a welder and a way to bend the tube a little, which us ******** do w/ a torch (heat) and some Muscle!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ yeah thats where he's making the rest of his $$$... Off shipping I hate when people do that. It's dirty if you ask me. If you want to make $75 then say $75 and shipping is $25. Not $55 for the part and $45 for shipping. And I think I could still ship that for less than $25. You could probably just make your own, all you would need is a welder and a way to bend the tube a little, which us ******** do w/ a torch (heat) and some Muscle!


Yep, could make them, but at $55.00 it would be nice to have a nice painted & polished set.

AS for the shipping, I sent them an email and they told me that USPS prices went up....and I believe that.....lol. 

I checked Canada Post ground (thats what I asked for from them) and no more than $20.00 to ship the other way.


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

I have them.. I love them.. I wish I would have got them before I cracked both my floor boards.. They would be easy to make, I just didnt feel like makeing them.. I had to cut about a inch off of the front tube for the 29.5's


The only thing I will do in the future, is add a brace, from front to rear.. I will add a pic later of what I mean..


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Wpeschel said:


> I had to cut about a inch off of the front tube.


 
The wife wants me to add an inch, but thats another story.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

bwahwahwa. She just told you "one"


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

She said it would sound better if I was in double digits.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I would like to get a set of them for my 08. Hey KMKjr, does he have more then one set? If so find out if he will package and ship two sets together for same shipping price. Since you and I are both in the maritimes, would cost all of $10 to ship a set up To NB from NS on the bus once they arrived.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

beavel said:


> I would like to get a set of them for my 08. Hey KMKjr, does he have more then one set? If so find out if he will package and ship two sets together for same shipping price. Since you and I are both in the maritimes, would cost all of $10 to ship a set up To NB from NS on the bus once they arrived.


 
Yes I think he does. I've got him down a bit and we are still negotating, so I'll throw that deal by him and we'll split the costs?


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

yea, might be a good way for us up here to save on some shipping and duty fees.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

LYK tomorrow.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

You ought to check with Chris with Whiterhinofab and see what he could do. I know he wouldnt mess you over on shipping and could probably make them cheaper. His SN is [email protected]


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll send him a PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

I could do these for $65.00 shipped to your door if you both ordered one. Also by the way, Mall Crawler will get a $20 credit if you two order as well. See this link, this goes for everyone. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=345 Its my way of giving back and getting more business.

Now you being in Canada its kinda hard to say what that would cost but I'll half it with you at my cost. Anywhere in the US would only be something like $12 -$15 shipped for me. It MAY be $20 or $25 shipped to Canada but I would doubt it, would just need an address to check on it. I could save you both $35 on them.

I would however Just spray paint these, I could Power coat them but to be honest I sell A LOT of rockcrawler parts and Power Coating SUCKS for rockcrawlers. Then when you try to paint it back it doesn't match and it just looks really bad.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I could do these for $65.00 shipped to your door if you both ordered one. Also by the way, Mall Crawler will get a $20 credit if you two order as well. See this link, this goes for everyone. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=345 Its my way of giving back and getting more business.
> 
> Now you being in Canada its kinda hard to say what that would cost but I'll half it with you at my cost. Anywhere in the US would only be something like $12 -$15 shipped for me. It MAY be $20 or $25 shipped to Canada but I would doubt it, would just need an address to check on it. I could save you both $35 on them.
> 
> I would however Just spray paint these, I could Power coat them but to be honest I sell A LOT of rockcrawler parts and Power Coating SUCKS for rockcrawlers. Then when you try to paint it back it doesn't match and it just looks really bad.


That sounds great to me. Postal Code to check on shipping for me is 
E2J 1J6.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I could do these for $65.00 shipped to your door if you both ordered one. Also by the way, Mall Crawler will get a $20 credit if you two order as well. See this link, this goes for everyone. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=345 Its my way of giving back and getting more business.
> 
> Now you being in Canada its kinda hard to say what that would cost but I'll half it with you at my cost. Anywhere in the US would only be something like $12 -$15 shipped for me. It MAY be $20 or $25 shipped to Canada but I would doubt it, would just need an address to check on it. I could save you both $35 on them.
> 
> I would however Just spray paint these, I could Power coat them but to be honest I sell A LOT of rockcrawler parts and Power Coating SUCKS for rockcrawlers. Then when you try to paint it back it doesn't match and it just looks really bad.


 
Postal code is B3L 1A6

But I'm confused, you say $65.00 each shipped in the first line, and now we are taking about shipping costs.


And BTW, Mall Crawler does not need the $20.00. Looking at the specs on his machine he has lots of $$ anyway....lol


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Actually I took the easy way out I bought mine with all the expensive stuff on there tires, wheels, pipe. But as many of you with Brutes know I learned real fast how to work on it myself so I save alot of money doing that.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Postal code is B3L 1A6
> 
> But I'm confused, you say $65.00 each shipped in the first line, and now we are taking about shipping costs.
> 
> ...


 
When I first typed that in I didn't notice you are in Canada. I will get a shipping quote. If its not any more than what it is to ship down here I'll cover it but what I do remember shipping some things to Canada is some tax or customs charge they hit you which when it gets to your door.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Shipping to Canada to B3L 1A6 has my cost at $30.56 
Shipping to Canada to E2J 1J6 has my cost at $30.56 


So if we split shipping it would be $15 on your side.

thats if I have the weight and dimensions al correct but I think I am close. That is a good estimate though.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

That's great and works for me


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

If you can give me until Monday to update the website I will add that. I'm worn out right now


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Shipping to Canada to B3L 1A6 has my cost at $30.56
> Shipping to Canada to E2J 1J6 has my cost at $30.56
> 
> 
> ...


 
Where and how do I send the $$.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll put a page on my website. I will add it in the morning, I may not have pictures yet but you'll see where to do it. I'll also post a link.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

http://store.whiterhinofab.com/bruteforcers.htm

I should have two sets finished up this week and I'll get them in the mail to both of you.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> http://store.whiterhinofab.com/bruteforcers.htm
> 
> I should have two sets finished up this week and I'll get them in the mail to both of you.


Hey Chris,

Just put my order through. :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> http://store.whiterhinofab.com/bruteforcers.htm
> 
> I should have two sets finished up this week and I'll get them in the mail to both of you.


Great!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Should be getting a Brute tomorrow and I hope to have them finished in time to get them in the mail to you. Just giving you and update.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Should be getting a Brute tomorrow and I hope to have them finished in time to get them in the mail to you. Just giving you and update.


 
If you have not done them yet, maybe they could be made even better. If room or clearance allows, the entire footrest could be protected like skid plates.

Like this, but just the foor rest or just cross braces in a x pattern or something.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Actually I was going to ask you guys today. Do you just have to have them tube or want them to be all tube? Because as some of you know I build Rock Crawlers and tube sliders seem to get hung up as well. I was going to put a plate under the tube but didn't want to do that until I heard from you. I was going to use tube as the skeleton system then plate and dimple die it on the bottom. Tell me what you think.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Actually I was going to ask you guys today. Do you just have to have them tube or want them to be all tube? Because as some of you know I build Rock Crawlers and tube sliders seem to get hung up as well. I was going to put a plate under the tube but didn't want to do that until I heard from you. I was going to use tube as the skeleton system then plate and dimple die it on the bottom. Tell me what you think.


Do what yu think is best, but I agree, the tube only will probably not give all the protection you need and will probably just get caught on everything you drive over.


BTW, can you build me a bubble or full roll cage.......lol......having a hard time keeping it on the rubber side lately. :thinking:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

plates on the underside are definitely a plus. with just tubing you still dont get protection from sticks and what not jabbin ya feet and breakin plastic floorboards


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

plated all the way


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

OK then I tell you what, I'm going to work on them tonight and I'll post pictures tomorrow of what I have. You guys tell me what you like better. The plate would be better for rocks, but if I don't put holes in them then they will just hold mud so I'm going to put dimple died holes as well. Do you guys still want the round tube at them end? I think it may still look good that way.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I think the tubes on the ends would still be nice to have.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

beavel said:


> I think the tubes on the ends would still be nice to have.


I agree, tubes like the orginal picture but enclosed or some kind of extra protection closing in the space from side to side.

The tube will protect the footboard from side impact and something for the underside would protect what you drive over.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

ok sounds good, was mocking them up last night and working around a few design obsticales that I hope to have handled tonight.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

anxious to see how these turn out!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BigP said:


> anxious to see how these turn out!


Me too... I might just have to have a set


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

ok, I am just getting to the house, I was going to post some pictures of what I was playing with as far as the skid plate and left the dang camera at the shop. I'll get it in the morning and post pictures. Basicly what I have done is take some 16 gauge sheet, dimple die the heck out of it and put 225 lbs on it to make sure it will hold up. Once I post I want you guys to tell me if you think that will do good for you or if I should leave the holes out. I'm trying to save weight and add strength. With the dimple died holes you are losing about a quarter of the weigth and literally gainly strength by 10. I took the sheet and placed it between to boards and stood on the dimpled sheet, I'm 225 lbs, it did bend but when its welded to two tubes it shouldn't bend at all. Now the other piece non dimpled I could just bend with my hand. Anyway I'll get pictures for you guys in the morning.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

personally, I would say it needs holes, otherwise mud & crap wont drain out well...


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Chris, how did you make out with the design?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Man I'm sorry for the delay in responding to you. For some reason I don't get an email when I get a response on this forum.

Ok I got a set built this weekend, there are a few things I need to change and build the Jig around it. I am hoping to get everything worked out this week and be able to post some pictures for you guys. I had to step down in tubing size because I wasn't wanting anything to hang lower than what was stock already. I thought about using some square tubing on the inside as well sense I will have it plated anyway and keeping the round tube for the outside. I am also looking at tapping the arm so you can use your stock bolts after you remove your factory brace.

Again, sorry for the delay. R&D time takes a while and I try to make things so it is easy on the end user to install and use.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> R&D time takes a while and I try to make things so it is easy on the end user to install and use.


We dont have a problem waiting for that reason! :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome  No rush here man, I have 4 feet of snow all around me


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Man I'm sorry for the delay in responding to you. For some reason I don't get an email when I get a response on this forum.


i subscribed you to every thread in your forum and this one.
You will now get instant email notifications.

You can change how that is handled for all new threads by going http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions
and then scroll down to default subscription options.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

I have the same issue going on no e-mail notification. :thinking:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Great, as of right now I haven't gotten anything but that may change once someone posts again =)


And thank you BTW


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

beavel said:


> Awesome  No rush here man, I have 4 feet of snow all around me


Almost all gone here!!!

No it's the ice season, really hard on the plastics!!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah you guys had rain all weekend didn't you? We got snow  and then freezing rain!! I couldn't even get my front door opened on Monday morning to go to work.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

beavel said:


> I couldn't even get my front door opened on Monday morning to go to work.


i sooooo wish this would happen here!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i sooooo wish this would happen here!!


Sounds cool, until you have to shovel it!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok, I'll bite Chris.....what are:

Was on your website today and *Brute Force Front Stick Stoppers* has got me stumped.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

They are CV guards. This is just an example these are not the ones Chris makes.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Mall Crawler said:


> They are CV guards. This is just an example these are not the ones Chris makes.


So CV boot guards.

Sweet.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Any pics yet?


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

this thing is too big (less ground clearence) i would go whit 6millimeter aliminium plate under the floorboards


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they really are not that thick, they are especially not thick enough to hurt ground clearance. They dont hang any lower that thatn stock peice of crap plastic thats on there.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Considering we have not seen Chris' design, I expect they will be fine.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Any pics yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

OK, I was working on these all last night. I have changed tube sizes three times. I am down to 1" round and square. The only problem being they hand lower than the stock arms. This weekend I am going to be doing some formed steel renforced with the underside plate like we spoke about.

Also does anyone happen to know the thread pitch on these little screws that hold the foot rest down? I can't seem to find my thread checker thingy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think they are held on by a nut arnt they? So you could take them out and use whatever you wanted in their place if you needed to. i.e. the stainless ones that are holding mine on right now, since I lost the stock ones when I took one of them off to see if I liked it better w/o it. I didnt. My foot slid all over the floorboard.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

These are my specs for my 06 650i.

If you need the pitich, i'd guess 1.25 or 1.50 and could actually measure them at work Monday (took the day off!!).


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

If your speaking of part 132 above its 1.00


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

and remember I am an 08 750


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am very interested in seeing how these come out.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Any more developments?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok guys, Sorry for the Delay. I have tried a number of ways to get this to work. My goal was I didn't want to ttube to hang lower than the frame rails, The problem is that by the time I get out to the end, its only .5" tall. So the bad news is they are going to have to hang lower than planned.


My next problem!! Who is the Jacka$$ that put that fine a$$ woman on the front page!?!?!?! I have tried to get on here a few times but I can't seem to get past staring at her!! Who ever lays claim to that woman is a lucky man and I hate you!! The shirt looks ok too!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.... She's from Florida, engaged (not sure to whom), and I put them there  She's a model, like, products model. Not fashion model. She agreed to model some shirts for us


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> haha.... She's from Florida, engaged (not sure to whom), and I put them there  She's a model, like, products model. Not fashion model. She agreed to model some shirts for us


And I agree to drink her bath water if she comes and lives with me :bigok:


----------



## rick frogman (Apr 12, 2009)

am interested it too 
my postal code is j8n7g5 
what would the cost be ?

thanks


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

rick frogman said:


> am interested it too
> my postal code is j8n7g5
> what would the cost be ?
> 
> thanks


I think it would cost a bunch to ship her, but I'd be willing to take some time off and deliver.


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Any updates on the Rock Sliders ?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Getting rocky out there with all the snow gone!!

Any updates Chris?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes! I do. I finally decided on using the stronger larger tube even though it will hang down a bit. The smaller tube I was using I took out and beat up on and its just will not handle the damage that I would expect. THe design is a little different than what I was wanting and I'll post pictures tonight. It is basicly one solid U shaped piece that mounts to the frame, then the dimple died plate metal is welded to the underside. I also found that instead of 3 pieces of tube like the picture that was posted I get more strength with one piece bent like a U. It still come out past the plastic to help protect it. The hardest part that I fought with the most of what to do with the bolts that bolted the plastic down to the tube. I played with tabs, smaller tube etc and with so little room underthere I finally drilled holes and Taped them so the bolts could still be used.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds great, can't wait for the pics!!


----------



## motorhd01 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the update


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Pictures?

I've got $$ to spend here....lol


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

anything?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry. It sucks not having a Brute and depending on people to bring thiers. Ok we have tested these. They to stick down a little more than what I wanted but if I stuck them up any further they would be too thin. If I forced them up I was affraid I would break the plastic. You will either break the frame or the bolts before you break these. I didn't happen to get any on the brute, I couldn't find the **** camera.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

One thing I will also do is make a notch for the second bolt. Let me tell you it wasn't fun putting those two in. They brackets that bolt to the frame are 1/4" I may bring that down to 3/16" inch. I wish some of you guys were closer, I have been looking for some part time help!! Bad Back and not crushed hand makes everything SLOW!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Also one thing you can't see in the picture is on the front I hammer formed the plate over the tube, it really helps its strength. I may hammer form it all the way around to about half the tube heigth but I wasn't sure if you guys would like it.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

How long til a set is ready to ship out?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

This set is actually going to someone that already ordered them before I had them done. I am working with one hard right now so it would be a few weeks or until I have someone hired. I am interviewing people everyday to find the perfect fit.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Would that be from the order I placed back in Feb?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

I couldn't remember if that was you or not. I didn't have Quickbooks opened. Yes, that would be you. You have been so patient I have had a lot a sleepless nights worried because I couldn't get a Brute Force over to the shop to work with.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

It's all good man. I know what its when everything goes to Hell on ya. :bigok:

If you do get a brute back in the shop any time soon, I am going to be in need of a rear skid, I tore my factory one off somewhere on our ride last weekend. Let me know what kind of price that would run.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Bevel, I have a OEM rear skid you can have (you pay to ship) if you wish (I'll have to find it and have a look at the condition, but think it's just weathered).

Chris, LMK when theses are ready!! I'll take an order ASAP.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

I was just contacted by someone that lives in Madison with me that can bring his Brute over. So hopefully I can make a couple sets and get them shipped out soon. Once I get the Jig and everything done, its done and easy to make the parts.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Any new news?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Nuttin'???


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

This dude must stay REAL busy:haha:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

You've seen his toys....


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

What's the status on when mine are shipping out??


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

february? that's been 4 months ago!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I think we are still waiting on design?

And he was injured for some time too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

he's got the design there's a pic on the previous page.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> he's got the design there's a pic on the previous page.


yep that was my understanding and from his reply up top of this page 

"This set is actually going to someone that already ordered them before I had them done. "

That someone was me on Feb 16th that paid for a set. Just wondering when they are going to ship out now that a set is completed.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

4 months is an awful long time to have money tied up in somethin and still havent got it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Well, part of that is b/c he got hurt about that same time & spent atleast a month in the bed on his back. Then I think he tested about 4 or 5 different versions to find the best thickness & design. This wasnt soemthing he just threw together & hasnt shipped out yet b/c he'z lazy, there appears to have been a good bit of R&D put into it thru this time period.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Well, part of that is b/c he got hurt about that same time & spent atleast a month in the bed on his back. Then I think he tested about 4 or 5 different versions to find the best thickness & design. This wasnt soemthing he just threw together & hasnt shipped out yet b/c he'z lazy, there appears to have been a good bit of R&D put into it thru this time period.


Agreed 100%. I think they are going to be a nice product that will take tons of abuse (especially on some of our mountain trails here)


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Have you tried calling him Beavel?


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Sadly no. I am stuck in my studio recording for 12-16 hours a day the past 2 weeks so no phones allowed. Only MSN internet.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Guys, I'm sorry, I still am not getting emails when I get a reply to this. There has been a couple issues with the first few designs and I'll explain on the last one. Again I am sorry for it taking so long but the last thing I want is to start shipping something that doesn't work right. Also please keep in mind that I don't have a Brute so I have to depend on people to bring it to me. As all of you know I have even offered free stuff just to let me use a bike and I still can't get one over very often. I understand it is riding season so that has caused a pain as well.

Also, if for ANY reason you need me please call me at 601-397-1118 I understand that the only reason I can do this is because of all of YOU!! Customer satisfaction is my number one goal and at my shop the customer IS AWAYS right, even when they are wrong =).


NOW! I have very excited because I have the design down pat and it took care of a few issues that I didn't think about with the last version. One if you look at the following picture, notice how the plate goes all the way to the brackets that bolt it on. Well try bolting that thing on with the plastic in place, its a pain in the ***. So when I'm cussing to get that thing bolted up I know a customer will be. So to kick that I added two notches to the plate so you can bolt it up. I also changed it so the plate doesn't look formed over the tube, I didn't really like that and I wasn't happy with it. The last picture is what the new design is and if I can get another brute for just a few hours I'll be ready to ship these! There was a guy in Madison here that said he would bring his bike over but after I sent him a message I never heard from him. I just want to make 150% sure that this is going to fit so you guys have NO problems.












Here is the new design, I really hope you like it. I brought it home for my wife to see last night and her words were, "That is fine!" So I'm pumped about this one!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

ALSO! you can email me as well!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That IS fine! I like it :rockn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok I got a test email and the email from Polaris425 posting. Maybe I'm good now.

I was so excited last night that I didn't weld the mounting brackets on but you know where they go. If I can get that brute back over here this weekend I will be ready to ship these next week!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Love the bio hazard  shame Its on the bottom of the bike. Guess I just have to wheelie more to show it off. )


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Sweet!!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

SO what's the story on these?? I am still waiting for them have you shipped them out yet?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah... this is starting to take a little bit on the long side...


----------



## drewfus04 (Jul 26, 2009)

How long has the product been on his website?
Just wondering if it's been there a while or...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it was created for this specific application, they were not offered before he (beavel) asked for them to be made... thats been something like, 6 months ago.....


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Was talking to Chris yesterday. They will be shipped on Monday. He was trying to get another brute back in the shop to be 100% on the bolt holes.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

It seems like a year but its been 6 months


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good to know beavel!! thanks for the update.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

beavel said:


> Was talking to Chris yesterday. They will be shipped on Monday. He was trying to get another brute back in the shop to be 100% on the bolt holes.


Yes, LMK when you get them.

We were supposed to order them together......remember.....lllooolllll


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Yes, LMK when you get them.
> 
> We were supposed to order them together......remember.....lllooolllll



Oh ***** that's right. lol. My bad! Shipping should be no more from the quote Chris gave us back in Feb. At least I hope not, I paid for everything back then so I should not be dinged with any COD charges for shipping.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

beavel said:


> Oh ***** that's right. lol. My bad! Shipping should be no more from the quote Chris gave us back in Feb. At least I hope not, I paid for everything back then so I should not be dinged with any COD charges for shipping.


Typical.

All about ME isn't it....


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> Typical.
> 
> All about ME isn't it....


lol wow now you sound like my last 3 gf's lol :thinking:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

beavel said:


> lol wow now you sound like my last 3 gf's lol :thinking:


#2 told me different?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Update and pics?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

I finally got another brute up to the shop, Thanks Joseph!

I am done with the sliders now. I have pictures that I am in the process of uploading. I'm glad I waited before shipping any of these because the bolt holes needed to be changed up a bit. Joseph dropped his brute off at the shop last night and when I got to the shop today I double checked everything and made the changes I needed so they bolt up correctly. The tubes do push the plastic up about a half inch but when I wsa sitting on the bike and taking it for a spin that wasn't a big deal. I'll post the pictures here in a minute and in the sponsor forum once they are done.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok here are pictures. It was a challenge to keep the sliders from sticking lower than the rest of the 4 wheeler but by pushing the plastic up about half an inch it levels out nice.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

beavel said:


> Was talking to Chris yesterday. They will be shipped on Monday. He was trying to get another brute back in the shop to be 100% on the bolt holes.


How was the fit?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

I actually haven't shipped them to him yet. Again, the largest problem I have been having was getting one in the shop so I can check each change that I make. A friend of mine was kind enough to drop his off Saturday Night and I worked on it Sunday. Even then I had to make a couple changes again because I was trying to make the tolerances to exact. Which means it was a pain in the %$# to install because it was tight. So I changed it around a bit to make it easier for the install. I"ll be shipping these out this week to him.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That's two sets....

Thanks Chris!!

All that work and I can imagine it will be worth the wait.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

His shipped today.


I have another set built as well ready to go... Now that I have the design and everything done I should have a 1 -2 day turn around time on these.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I will take 'em.

PM me for payment!!


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Picked mine up at the post office on Thursday. Nice product well built and should protect the floor boards for the abuse I am going to put them through. Wont get to install them for a week or so, home renos are taking up all my riding time. Will post up some pics once I get them installed, (should be able to install my lift at that time too)


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

How bad did the duty kill ya?


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> How bad did the duty kill ya?


Not a cent. The price Chris quoted to me is all it cost me to my door.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> How was the fit?


Ok, so sorry to say that after 4 hours of trying to install these on my Brute, they will not line up and go on 

I even took the plastics all off to be sure everything was lining up properly on the brute. The holes are just off enough that you can get two bolts in (either the two on the back or the two on the front, but not all four)

So I am going to have to find a shop that can elongate the holes a bit and see if that resolves my fitment issue.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wonder if there's a difference in the distance of the bolts between year models? You wouldn't think there would be...


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd say contact Chris first and see what model he used to make them before ya start drilling them.

Maybe they'll fit mine......lol


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> I'd say contact Chris first and see what model he used to make them before ya start drilling them.
> 
> Maybe they'll fit mine......lol



hahaha. The hole issue is not by much, but it is just enough that it will not allow them to go on.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Hmmm, I am guessing there is more variance in holes than even I tried to account for. I made my jig off an 08 model. I even built the jig on the 08 and thats where I welded it together to make sure it didn't move. Then I test fit on a 08 then I believe on 06. The picture that I took were of it bolted completely up. I guess I need to make the elongated holes even more so. I really tried to make them large enough so that any variance would not be much.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hmmm, I am guessing there is more variance in holes than even I tried to account for. I made my jig off an 08 model. I even built the jig on the 08 and thats where I welded it together to make sure it didn't move. Then I test fit on a 08 then I believe on 06. The picture that I took were of it bolted completely up. I guess I need to make the elongated holes even more so. I really tried to make them large enough so that any variance would not be much.


Chris, 

I tell ya, it doesn't need to be much more but a bit more would truly be great for ease of fitment. Like I stated above, you can bolt the 2 back or two front holes up no issues but not all 4. I tried everything I could think of to get those bolts to go in on my 08 with no luck and lots of swearing  

I little bit more of a (____) shape on all 4 holes to allow a bit of movement would be awesome. My text drawing skills are amazing but in case you don't know what I was going for there.... more of a rectangle with rounded ends.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Actually I think I may start making them like the B bracket in the picture. Just to be sure.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Actually I think I may start making them like the B bracket in the picture. Just to be sure.



Image B would be perfect!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

I kinda wish I had thought about it before hand hehe. If you have a small saw you could cut them out like that on yours. I will start making them like that for maximum hole clearance.


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I kinda wish I had thought about it before hand hehe. If you have a small saw you could cut them out like that on yours. I will start making them like that for maximum hole clearance.


All part of the R&D process.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

So what's the good word?


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

OK just ordered a set. Quick question, since they are on the bottom and are gonna get scratched and beat on, is it worth it to have them powdercoated or just hit them with some primer and good Krylon? Gloss Black on the Team Green

Thanks Greg G


----------



## beavel (Jan 8, 2009)

Paint them, cheaper and can be touched up nice an easy.


----------



## Greg G (Jan 8, 2009)

OK got a question for ya beavel. When you put yours on how did you get the fooltwell/fender holes to line back up? Mine are off by at least 1/2 to 3/4 inch? Also did you just drill the tube and tap it to attach the floor boards? I got mine and then had them painted with some kind of epoxy resin special paint at this place and I REALLY want to get them installed but I dont want to force or break anything.

Thc GReg G


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

PM sent for order!!


----------

